# World's Ugliest Dog



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

I am not sure if any of you have seen this picture but, this dog looks like it stepped right out of a horror movie .. hehe


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Looks very much like a prop to moi.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

I saw that dog on TV last week. It is butt ugly for sure.


----------



## Rocky (May 4, 2004)

Sinister said:


> Looks very much like a prop to moi.


That's what I thought too.. and did you see the house in the back? Why would people living in such a nice house have that butt-ugly dog? It must be a new Hollywood trend...


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

Looks like a prop to me, it's actually a Mexican Hairless dog .. hehe, just plain strange looking


----------



## Nefarious1 (Apr 12, 2004)

Can you imagine how much puppy inbreeding had to happen to get a dog like that?!?! YIKES!


----------



## The Collector (Aug 15, 2005)

That is one UGLY dog...I hate to say it but could you imagine waking up in the middle of the night to THAT staring you in the face? I'd probably wet myself.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Nefarious1 said:


> Can you imagine how much puppy inbreeding had to happen to get a dog like that?!?! YIKES!


I dunno, Nef; there is a lot of STRANGE **** that goes on South of the Border...


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

Its not that ugly. I think in away it is kind of cute.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Lilith said:


> Its not that ugly. I think in a way it is kind of cute.


Cute!?

Lil, what colour is the sky in your world?


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

Lilith said:


> Its not that ugly. I think in away it is kind of cute.


Hehe .. I guess if I had enough to drink the thing, I mean dog  might not be that ugly. I guess also, if you want to feel sorry for it .. you could say it is so ugly, it's kinda cute


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Something that looks like that, lives in Mexico...I'll bet that we may have a lead on those silly farmer's and Raxl's fears of the Chupacabra...


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

lol .. now that you mention it .. does have a close resemblence to the Chupacabra, or should I say shaved Kangaroo?


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

dougspaulding said:


> Cute!?
> 
> Lil, what colour is the sky in your world?


My world... lol..

I have a strange way of looking at things. I always have.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Lilith said:


> I have a strange way of looking at things. I always have.


I'm only funning with you - I pride myself on looking through strange lenses myself.


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Whoa, that dog is beyond ugly (it's downright FREAKY)  I bet it would make a great guard dog though...who in their right mind would attempt to enter the house with that little mutt standing in the doorway?


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Blackwidow said:


> Whoa, that dog is beyond ugly (it's downright FREAKY)  I bet it would make a great guard dog though...who in their right mind would attempt to enter the house with that little mutt standing in the doorway?


It is probably what you would imagine a zombie dog would look like in a George Romero or Italian Schlockmeister film.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Sinister said:


> It is probably what you would imagine a zombie dog would look like in a George Romero or Italian Schlockmeister film.


Now you mention it - didn't I see that canine in Peter Jackson's "Dead Alive"?

(My favourite zombie film)


----------

